# Francis Lai's best works?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I find the first one more depressing than Love Story. The first one is just the music to commit suicide. It is so depressing.

1.) Emmanuelle 2 (1975)





2.) Un Homme qui me plaît (1969)





3.) 3rd one is like the remix of 2nd one, which is also good





4.) Love Story (1970)


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Silence means members agree with me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Silence means members agree with me.


Not necessarily. I heard the first one, and I didn't off myself.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love the Love Story .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

His music for Bilitis remains a favourite of mine.


----------

